# Can you Dilute Iron-X???



## Martin1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, 

Just started using Iron-X, and I seem to be using much more than the average consumption per car which is stated.

I used half the 500ml bottle in one wash, and I was trying not to go crazy.

So as the title, can Iron-X be diluted? Does anyone do this? Or will it reduce the quality of the results to much?

Also, best place to buy in bulk? Cleanyourcar.co.uk which I normally use is constantly sold out.

THanks


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe I4detailing do 4 litre units for about £50?

I did an X5 the other week with less than 1/3 of a 500ml bottle. I think perhaps you're just over doing it fella, it's not something you need to drench the vehicle with.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes you can dilute it. I've used it down to about 75% strength, still worked the same. 

Avi (Mr CarPro) has confirmed this.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Yes you can dilute it. I've used it down to about 75% strength, still worked the same.
> 
> Avi (Mr CarPro) has confirmed this.


Wow - I did not know you could dilute Iron X !!!!

Please help me out with the dilution you use - how many mls would that be in a 500ml bottle ?


----------



## csjoh (May 10, 2011)

When applying, you don't need to cover the entire car, and you don't need full squeezes of the trigger.

I use the grey spray heads from Elite Car Care, and only depress the trigger half way when applying. I get the same misting but use significantly less product (1/8th of what I did earlier), and 95% of the car is covered. It's all in the wrist 

Re diluting, 1:1 seems to be the recommended "max" dilution ratio, but I've heard of people using 1:2 with good results as well. Just allow longer dwell time (within reason, and don't let it dry), 15 minutes in 1:1-1:2 dilution should be okay.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Wow - I did not know you could dilute Iron X !!!!
> 
> Please help me out with the dilution you use - how many mls would that be in a 500ml bottle ?


375ml iron-x, 125ml water for 75%


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I know a few people use IX soap gel diluted in a spray bottle and works well also.

Clint.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheers guys. I get through quite a bit on some cars and not so much on others. Diluting a little will save me a few quid a week.


----------



## Martin1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheers chaps. I guess it's just a matter of experience with it, knowing how much you need etc. I was trying to get every spoke of the wheels covered but ended up using far too much. 

I'll try being less trigger happy next time and see how that works, if not I'll try a 50:50 dilute.

Going to look into the 4Litre bottle at i4detailing now.

Cheers


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Iron x should not be diluted!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> Iron x should not be diluted!


why?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

This has previously been posted and the outcome was that the ironx would be weekened, not work properly, and also take longer to work!!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

I heard 1:5 is still able to react and remove baked on brake dust. Dont think I'd go that far maybe 1:3 on body work.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I've been using the similar Wolf's brakeduster and I've been diluting this as I thought that was the correct thing to do.  For light soiling I've been diluting such that I put 1/4 to 1/3 in the trigger bottle and top the rest up with water (not sure how you would describe that in terms of dilution %). I take it that I'm doing it wrong then. 

This weekend I'm going to use it neat on the back of some alloys that look like they've never been cleaned (11 year old Z3) to try to improve them as a refurb will have to wait for a while. The fronts are pretty good anyway, bar a couple of chips, but you can see the rear part of the wheel clearly when they are one the car and this spoils the effect I think.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> This has previously been posted and the outcome was that the ironx would be weekened, not work properly, and also take longer to work!!


All I can say is try it. I couldn't tell any difference. :thumb:


----------

